# MAC Greens



## eulchen (May 4, 2007)

Ive swatched all my greens i own of MAC. maybe it is a help for somebody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





here are all greens i have swatched:





 1-- Humid E/S
 2-- Swimming E/S
 3-- Juxt E/S
 4-- Golders Green Pigment
 5-- Golden Olive Pigment
 6-- Pastorale Pigment
 7-- Nightlight Pigment
 8-- Greensmoke E/S
 9-- Sumptuous Olive E/S 
10-- Sweet Sage Fluidline

and swatched on base MAC SFF NC15. different lights, from top to bottom: flash-artificial light, no flash-natural light, no flash-artificial light, no flash-less artificial light









cheers!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome to see a comparison of Juxt & Golders Green, thanks!


----------

